# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Advice required for PayPal

## Alice Rain

Hi Everyone

As I hate dealing with banks can anyone please give me advice regarding PayPal.  I set up an account with FNB some time ago and wasn't told about any monthly fee [as I thought PayPal was free] and ended up getting into the red because no funds were coming in and I was being charged R60 a month.

Last week someone told me they set up an account on line via FNB for PayPal and were not paying any charges?

I need to set this up again as I will be doing work and getting paid from the States.  Is FNB the only bank that offers this service?  I emailed Standard Bank who I bank with and they do not offer this service.

Look forward to any helpful advice.

Thanks and regards

Alice Rain

----------


## Mpho Mokobi

Hi Alice

You can open a PayPal account online by going directly to Paypal website. You will be required to register your bank card. The card will be debited with an amount which will be credited back into your account after you verify your card. Verifying procedure will be given to you. There are no monthly fees, only transaction fees. I've had a Paypal account for about 4 years now.

I recently read somewhere that we can now withdraw funds from other banks as well. Please verify this as I cannot locate the article.

To Your Continued Success. All The Best.

Mpho Mokobi

----------


## polpak

Organised to debit purchase from my bank accounts or Mastercard/Visa card. 

Several years no problems.

----------


## Alice Rain

Thank you very much Mpho and polpak for the advice, will do so.

Have a great day!

Regards

Alice

----------


## Dave A

I think most of the respondents so far have missed the challenge here -




> I need to set this up again as I will be doing work and getting paid from the States.  Is FNB the only bank that offers this service?


If you're just buying stuff via Paypal, it's as everyone says - just register direct with Paypal and load your credit card (or cards) against the account.

However, if you are going to be receiving payments from other folk into your Paypal account, things change rather substantially - you need to upgrade your Paypal account to a merchant account.

In many parts of the world this is as simple as a click and confirming a few things. However, if you are a South African citizen resident in South Africa, I regret to advise the only way to do it (at least officially - there may be ways to circumvent this but I don't personally know of any) is to link your Paypal account to an FNB account.

It's something to do with our Foreign Exchange regulations...

----------


## Alice Rain

Hi Dave

Thanks for the information.  Oh crap!  So I'll have to go the FNB route.  Will let you know the outcome!

Regards

Alice

----------


## Greig Whitton

> I need to set this up again as I will be doing work and getting paid from the States.


Depending on the work you are doing and who you are doing it for, Payoneer may be a much better option than PayPal.

----------


## Houses4Rent

I have no idea what Paypal is and what its for.

If I ever need to buy anything outside RSA?online I use my credit card. If I need to receive funds into RSA I ask the payer to do a SWIFT transfer.

Paypal sounds rather complicated. What am I misssing?

----------


## polpak

While viability depends on transactions values and frequency,  setting up new corporate entities in other countries occurs, some well known corporate entities in Ireland.

Such may reduces international-transfers, related costs, with some taxation implications when money is periodically transferred back. 

BTW countries watch these closely, particularly for tax avoidance.

----------


## msmoorad

i got a new Capitec Debit card that allows online purchasing
i completed the Securecode setup part

now, when i try to set up my Paypal account, it says that my bank declined the request
contacted Paypal, they say its not their fault-have to contact Capitec & ask them to sort it out.

anyways, what i want to know is this:
im going to sell something to a person in the US

he will pay me via PayPal in US$
can i use those US$ now & buy something from Amazon.com?


thats the part i need explained

just say i got paid US$250
and i want to buy a Kindle Fire HD for US$120

how much will i be charged in bank charges & other transaction fees?

----------


## SBC

Can you not use PayFast?

They are a local payment gateway company & accept credit card payments from anywhere in the world. (As far as I understand.)

----------


## AdriaanNel

Before you use paypal, do some searches about various experiences people had.  I've read multiple times that they're a very shady company and will often freeze your account, leaving you with absolutely no recourse.

----------


## workshop

> just say i got paid US$250
> and i want to buy a Kindle Fire HD for US$120
> 
> how much will i be charged in bank charges & other transaction fees?


Exchange Control regulations require you to remit whatever you earn to RSA. I am not sure what charges you incur but it's not cheap. To withdraw your funds you need an FNB account. They have various options. The one I chose limited my charges to R49 a month. This gives me online banking and Paypal but no cheque deposits. Once you have remitted what you have earned you can purchase your kindle and take it out again and I am sure you will be required to pay for the privilege a second time.

----------


## Toni Ford

Hi there Dave,
I hope that you can help me 
I have a friend who has opened a paypal account for me and has sent me some money from the UK, but im struggling to put my SA account on it so it can be transferred 
I am with Nedbank, i have tried asking Nedbank but havent had much help with them. Do you know how i can do this or who i can contact to help me.

----------


## Toni Ford

Hi there,Maybe you can help me My friend opened a paypal account for me as he has sent me some money firstly its pending and how long will i have to wait for it and the other thing is i am unable to put my SA nedbank account details on the account, how do i get this work please help me.

----------


## HR Solutions

> To withdraw your funds you need an FNB account


Wouldn't this be the answer ?

----------


## Toni Ford

Is it really compulsory to have a Fnb Account. 
as it says all over the Net that Paypal uses all banks.... including Nedbank.
and then if i do have a fnb account how do i go about adding it to my paypal profile.

----------


## HR Solutions

https://www.paypal.com/na/selfhelp/a...ccount-faq1989

----------


## Heidivf

It is not necessary to have a FNB account to have a Paypal account, but you need to have a FNB internet profile (no cost), which you need to FICA.  Call the consultants at Paypal and they will guide you through the process of accepting payment to transfering the funds into your bank account.  As a note, the transfer from Paypal into your bank account takes about 5 working days due to the Reserve Bank regulations.

----------

